# Question



## Mark6964 (Oct 9, 2013)

Greetings all,

I am a South African, married to a British citizen, living and working in the UK on an Ancestry Visa.

Now my wife wants to move to Italy (she is the British Citizen) and I would like to know how I can go about getting to live and work there as well ?

Does the fact that I am married to a British Citizen hold any sway ? 

Will I be able to get a work permit ( albeit temporary ) ?


So many questions......lol

Any help will be appreciated..

Mark


----------



## Falcio (Oct 9, 2012)

The fact that you are married to a British citizen should mean that you have acquired UK citizenship, correct?
If that is the case, you can freely live and work in Italy and in any other country included in the Schengen convention.


----------

